# Show a picture of your favorite body part!



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 5, 2006)

What's your favorite body part? One of my favorite body parts is my tummy. I love to play with it and squeeze it. It has practical uses too. In the winter time, I can stick my hands under it to warm them up. After I shower, I can use it to hold my towel. How can anyone not love the tummy? It's so soft and fluffy, you can just squish right into it. I just thought that I would show off one of my tummy's talents.


----------



## fatdude44 (Feb 5, 2006)

wow that is so sexy great belly there


----------



## GPL (Feb 5, 2006)

A great sexy belly, but what a smile!!!!!
Looking gorgeous, Ebony.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 5, 2006)

Really hard for me to decide what body part I like best on myself. I like my hair, my eyes, my breasts, my belly, my feet... it could end up being a long post.  lol

~Aurora


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I dont really know...but I have a belly pic of mine I like.... 

View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 6, 2006)

Yup, I think those're my fave body parts too  Eb, you just made my day :-D


----------



## cheesylier (Feb 6, 2006)

I like evey part of me, Hello eveyone im brand new and young(legal too) well i'll holla later. From Ga Holla!!

OH and Hi EbonySSBW and Lillybbbw, your both lovely(and hoepfully single*hint) 

View attachment 1973525-8107881.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

(*(*(*(*Cheesy*)*)*)*) Welcome to the jungle Cheesy!


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 6, 2006)

definitely my hair. those are some beautiful bellies you guys are showing us though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

Funny, I can't see EbonySSBBW's photo. It's probably the 'Jes' phenomenon. I'm going to have to try to view this thread at home. Now I really want to see!

Love the belly pic Dreamer72fem.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 6, 2006)

WooHooo! Any chance to show off my sexy, sexy right ventricle!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, my favorite body part is... well, just look.

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/8456/9230000832hq.jpg

I had no idea my eyes were so blue until I made them the only thing colored in, and I no longer have a picture of them like that in color, so this'll have to do.

All I did was take out the color everywhere else, though.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> WooHooo! Any chance to show off my sexy, sexy right ventricle!



That's not really your heart. Probably a morph too.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 6, 2006)

Those are some lovely eyes blackjack
Stacey


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Yup, I think those're my fave body parts too  Eb, you just made my day :-D




Thanks.  And I'm glad that I made your day.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy and welcome to the board.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

fatdude44 said:


> wow that is so sexy great belly there



Thanks.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

GPL said:



> A great sexy belly, but what a smile!!!!!
> Looking gorgeous, Ebony.
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.



Thanks, GPL. You are always so nice.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey, I can see you now! You look so cute, pretty smile.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 6, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Those are some lovely eyes blackjack
> Stacey



Aw shucks... *Blushing* Thanks. Your belly's a pretty sight, too.

And Eb, that is one nice smile you have. I had a lot of things on my mind when I posted my picture, I completely forgot to comment on other folks'.:doh:


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 6, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> WooHooo! Any chance to show off my sexy, sexy right ventricle!




Ohh... that sure gets the blood pumping...


--Phall


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2006)

I tried to get a picture of my superb spleen, but couldn't.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hey, I can see you now! You look so cute, pretty smile.




Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Aw shucks... *Blushing* Thanks. Your belly's a pretty sight, too.
> 
> And Eb, that is one nice smile you have. I had a lot of things on my mind when I posted my picture, I completely forgot to comment on other folks'.:doh:



Thanks, Blackjack.  And Dreamer is right, you have nice eyes.


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's mine. Sadly, we had to part upon my getting a job. She's been reduced to a lowly goatee. But her memory lives on in each follicle.


----------



## Tina (Feb 7, 2006)

My big toe on my right foot.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> WooHooo! Any chance to show off my sexy, sexy right ventricle!



Cute pic, BoBabe! Any chance to see more? :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 7, 2006)

I neglected to say lovely bellies, ladies! Ebony, you're a super cutie.  :smitten:


----------



## rainyday (Feb 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> WooHooo! Any chance to show off my sexy, sexy right ventricle!



When I had surgery a couple weeks ago they gave me some uber sexy internal shots of my belly from the laproscopic cam. Amused and grossed out my hospital visitors to no end. I'd post them, but I really think they're too hot for the board. I also have some old gallstones in a little vial somewhere. Same deal though.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I neglected to say lovely bellies, ladies! Ebony, you're a super cutie.  :smitten:




Thanks Santaclear. I do love my belly.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Cute pic, BoBabe! Any chance to see more? :wubu:


Oh, all right. But I'm a little embarrassed for y'all to see I'm badly in need of a pedicure. That, and I'm, y'know, not kosher.


----------



## Anna (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Everyone

For me it is my butt...lol I have learned to love it actualy...hehehe :wubu: 
I used to hate my butt and legs but for some reason lately I have really enjoyed taking butt pictures... I hope you like it also.:shocked: 


Hugs
Anna 

View attachment 43a.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2006)

For me...I'd either say...

My legs...





Or my lips/eyes...


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 9, 2006)

That would be my gut.

Sorry for the forst of Hair but that's the way God wanted it!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 9, 2006)

My favorite body part is my skin.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My favorite body part is my skin.



Whooo, Lilly! Hubba-hubba! :smitten:


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My favorite body part is my skin.




That is a damn fine picture. Its such a tease, I love it!


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2006)

I think men with hairy chests are sexy lol


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My favorite body part is my skin.



I'd be inclined to agree. :smitten:


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 9, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> I think men with hairy chests are sexy lol



Thank you, I just wish I could get some of the hair on the top of my head to start growing again.

24 and half bald...... ugh.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 9, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Oh, all right. But I'm a little embarrassed for y'all to see I'm badly in need of a pedicure. That, and I'm, y'know, not kosher.



A little infected-looking perhaps but still quite lovely and BoBabe delivers the goods.

I love you hot hot hot HOT!!!!!!!! :doh: :smitten: :smitten: :eat2: :kiss2:


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 9, 2006)

my hand!

and I see treyf on this board.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2006)

lol yeah...balding isn't really sexy...but yet I think bald heads are sexy. There's a difference you know? But hey, work with what you got. heh


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're hot, Ebony!


----------



## altered states (Feb 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My favorite body part is my skin.​




You're so cute and tasty looking I want to eat you with a spoon. I'm sure I've said that before, but it still applies.​


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 9, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> That, and I'm, y'know, not kosher.



Why hasn't pickleman commented on this picture?


----------



## leighcy (Feb 9, 2006)

Definitely my eyes. Seems to be a popular answer.  






And just because it's weird/arty looking, here's another shot of my face looking all wavy.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 9, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> You're hot, Ebony!



Thanks.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Why hasn't pickleman commented on this picture?



Uh..... I'm not sure


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

leighcy said:


> Definitely my eyes. Seems to be a popular answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty artsy and VERY psychadellic heh. :shocked:


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 10, 2006)

pickleman357 said:


> Thank you, I just wish I could get some of the hair on the top of my head to start growing again.
> 
> 24 and half bald...... ugh.



Dude, you should totally grow a crazy hardcore skullet.

Like Devin Townsend.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

haha. I've never heard the term, "skullet"...that's hot. 

who's david townsend?

Btw, my father has a skullet!!! It's grossssss!


----------



## Moyseku (Feb 10, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My favorite body part is my skin.



well your skin covers all of you, so i must think your favourite is your entire body????? mmmmmmm chocolate is always delicious


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Feb 10, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well I dont really know...but I have a belly pic of mine I like....



Oh my thats a nice round belly I mean it has so many rolls you must be very confident I mean I'm one that worries about her reputations because I do go to college and I have to walk a long ways to my classes but it does look good on you... but I don't know how it will look on me but I 'm not going to let the world focus my opinions about what I have to say. But you have alot of people that let there husbands control their every word and their friends tell them he is so controlling but they don't see through that because they are so in love with whatever they are looking for in that man. But it does look good on you thats my real opinion I'm sorry if I offended you in the beginning in the post but I just never seen a picture up close of a belly that big


----------



## Ruke (Feb 10, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> haha. I've never heard the term, "skullet"...that's hot.
> 
> who's david townsend?
> 
> Btw, my father has a skullet!!! It's grossssss!



Devin Townsend is a guitarest from Strapping Young Lad and The Devin Townsend Band, two very popular metal bands, not really into nether of them


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 10, 2006)

Anna said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> For me it is my butt...lol I have learned to love it actualy...hehehe :wubu:
> I used to hate my butt and legs but for some reason lately I have really enjoyed taking butt pictures... I hope you like it also.:shocked:
> ...


nice. yep real nice.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 10, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> My favorite body part is my skin.


nice pic lilly


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 10, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> For me...I'd either say...
> 
> My legs...
> 
> ...


so you live in michigan eh. what part? i live in detroit.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> so you live in michigan eh. what part? i live in detroit.


 
I live in southwest Michigan. In a little place called St. Joseph.
I plan to go to Wayne State in about a year. Woo


----------

